# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí >  Bài Ca Thịt Chó - cái này nghe xong thì khỏi ăn luôn =))

## dauhalan

wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*

----------

